# What color cast this time??



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Clover's knee repair went well today. PHEW!!

Apparently his CCL was so badly ruptured - torn in half - it was barely even there. And the cartilage was all twisted and crushed again. My poor brave dog trying to even LIMP on that knee! I feel a litter better knowing that yep, this one definitely needed surgery again...

Last time he came home in a blue and green star cast. See below of him last time, shaved, casted, and so cold he was wearing a hoodie and in front of my space heater! It was December though.

What color cast this time? hmm...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor boy! Give him lots of gentle hugs and tell him we hope he's bouncing around on all four legs in no time!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Poor little Clover-he must have been in so much pain. Wishing him a very speedy recovery!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

When Brookie was on her third cast for her broken leg, my son painted it - he's an abstract artist (see thread, anybody need a paint job?). It was a novelty at the vet hospital. We all wish Clover a painless recovery!


----------

